# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE Κινητή: Τροποποιήσεις και νέα προγράμματα συμβολαίου

## nnn

Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 24/09/2018:  

A. Διατίθενται εμπορικά, για νέους και υφιστάμενους ιδιώτες συνδρομητές συμβολαίου COSMOTE, τα νέα οικονομικά προγράμματα: «COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο» και «COSMOTE Mobile 1500». Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά και οι χρεώσεις των νέων οικονομικών προγραμμάτων συνοψίζονται στον Πίνακα 1. 

*Πίνακας 1*

 *Οικονομικό Πρόγραμμα* 
 *COSMOTE   Mobile*  *ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο  * 
 *COSMOTE   Mobile 1500* 

 *Μηνιαίο πάγιο* 
 29,90 € 
 29,90 € 

 *Δωρεάν   ενσωματωμένη χρήση* 

 *Λεπτά *  *προς κινητά COSMOTE* 
 900’ 
 1500’ 

 *Λεπτά *  *προς λοιπά εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας  * 
 200’  
 200’ 

 *SMS προς COSMOTE* 
 - 
 1500 

 *ΜΒ* 
 200 
 200 

 *Μηνιαία ανανέωση υπολοίπου* 
 1€ 


 Χρεώσεις μετά την κατανάλωση της δωρεάν   ενσωματωμένης χρήσης 

 Για πλοήγηση στο   διαδίκτυο  
 0,1008 €/ MB 
 0,09 €/ΜΒ 

 Εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας   και video κλήσεις 
 0,66 €/λεπτ. 
    0,66   €/λεπτ. 

 SMS προς εθνικά δίκτυα   τηλεφωνίας 
 0,25 €/SMS 
   0,25 €/SMS 



•    Τα πάγια των ανωτέρω προγραμμάτων περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας 12%. 
•    Ο μηνιαίος λογαριασμός, ανά σύνδεση, επιβαρύνεται με Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας (προ ΦΠΑ), το οποίο ανέρχεται σε 12%, 15%, 18% ή 20% ανάλογα με το ύψος του λογαριασμού. 
•    Στο COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο η χρέωση για τις κλήσεις ομιλίας ή/και videoκλήσεις προς κινητά COSMOTE γίνεται ανά λεπτό, με ελάχιστο χρόνο χρέωσης τα 3 λεπτά. • Στο COSMOTE Mobile 1500 η χρέωση για τις κλήσεις ομιλίας ή/και video-κλήσεις προς κινητά COSMOTE γίνεται ανά λεπτό, με ελάχιστο χρόνο χρέωσης το ένα λεπτό. 
•    Στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο και COSMOTE Mobile 1500, η χρέωση για τις κλήσεις ομιλίας ή/και video-κλήσεις προς τα λοιπά εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας γίνεται ανά λεπτό, με ελάχιστο χρόνο χρέωσης τo ένα λεπτό. 
•    Η ογκοχρέωση για την πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται ανά KByte, με ελάχιστη χρέωση το 1 ΚΒyte ανά σύνδεση (1 MByte = 1.024 KBytes). 
•    Σε περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής δεν εξαντλήσει την ενσωματωμένη δωρεάν μηνιαία χρήση του προγράμματός του, αυτή δεν μεταφέρεται στον επόμενο μήνα τιμολόγησης. • Το μηνιαίο χρηματικό ποσό ανανέωσης υπολοίπου που δεν καταναλώνεται κάθε μήνα, μεταφέρεται στους επόμενους μήνες. 
•    Στα προγράμματα είναι δυνατή η χρήση των ενσωματωμένων λεπτών ομιλίας (εξαιρούνται τα λεπτά ομιλίας και SMS προς COSMOTE), SMS και ΜΒ σε Ε.Ε., Ισλανδία, Λιχτενστάιν και Νορβηγία. Οι κλήσεις προς COSMOTE θεωρούνται κλήσεις προς εθνικά δίκτυα και καταναλώνουν από τα 200’. 
•    Τα δωρεάν λεπτά ομιλίας SMS και ΜΒ που συμπεριλαμβάνονται στην ενσωματωμένη  χρήση, καθώς και οι αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις μετά την κατανάλωσή τους, αφορούν χρήση εντός Ελλάδας και περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ. Τα λεπτά ομιλίας δεν περιλαμβάνουν κλήσεις προς μη  γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς. 
•    Στο COSMOTE Mobile 1500 για το χρονικό διάστημα που μεσολαβεί από την ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης μέχρι την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του πρώτου λογαριασμού, ή, σε περίπτωση αλλαγής οικονομικού προγράμματος, από την ημερομηνία αλλαγής μέχρι την έκδοση του επόμενου λογαριασμού, το πάγιο που χρεώνεται είναι ανάλογο του χρονικού αυτού διαστήματος ενώ αποδίδεται ολόκληρη η μηνιαία χρήση του προγράμματος. Σε κάθε λογαριασμό χρεώνεται προκαταβολικά το πάγιο του επόμενου μήνα.  
•    Τα νέα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο & COSMOTE Mobile 1500 δύνανται να συμμετέχουν στο COSMOTE Mobile Οικογενειακό Πακέτο λαμβάνοντας μόνο το «Προνόμιο 1» με το οποίο παρέχονται 1.500 λεπτά ομιλίας και 1.500 SMS, που μοιράζονται σε όλα τα μέλη του Οικογενειακού Πακέτου.  
•    Οι λοιπές χρεώσεις και οι πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες των προγραμμάτων COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο και COSMOTE Mobile 1500 είναι ίδιες με αυτές του υφιστάμενου οικονομικού προγράμματος «COSMOTE Μobile 1500 30» και «COSMOTE Μobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο 28» αντιστοίχως.  
Β. Παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των ακόλουθων οικονομικών προγραμμάτων Συμβολαίου/ΚαρτοΣυμβολαίου για ιδιώτες: «COSMOTE Mobile 1500 20», «COSMOTE Mobile 
1500 30», «COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο 23», «COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο προς όλους 23» και «COSMOTE Mobile ΚαρτοΣυμβόλαιο 28». 
Στους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές των ανωτέρω οικονομικών προγραμμάτων δεν επέρχεται καμία απολύτως αλλαγή σε σχέση με τις χρεώσεις και τις υπηρεσίες που τους παρέχονται. 

Γ. Διατίθενται εμπορικά, για νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου COSMOTE, τα νέα οικονομικά προγράμματα συμβολαίου «COSMOTE Mobile Internet 4GB, 8GB, 16GB & 40GB». Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά και οι χρεώσεις αυτών των Οικονομικών Προγραμμάτων αναφέρονται στον Πίνακα 2.  

*Οικονομικό Πρόγραμμα* 
*COSMOTE * 
*Mobile Internet 4GB* 
*COSMOTE * 
*Mobile Internet 8GB* 
*COSMOTE * 
*Mobile Internet 16GB* 
*COSMOTE * 
*Mobile * 
*Internet 40GB* 

*Μηνιαίο Πάγιο* 
20,90 € 
27,90 € 
35,90 € 
50,90 € 

 *Δωρεάν ΜΒ* 
4GB  
8GB  
           16GB        
           40GB        

*Όριο κατά την περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ* 
- 
- 
9,5GB 
13,5GB 

Χρέωση μετά την κατανάλωση των δωρεάν ΜΒ 

0,09€/MB 


SMS προς Εθνικά Δίκτυα τηλεφωνίας 

0,1116€/SMS 


SMS προς Ξένα Δίκτυα τηλεφωνίας 

0,1984€/SMS 




•	Σε όλα τα ανωτέρω ποσά συμπεριλαμβάνεται Φ.Π.Α. 24% και δεν επιβάλλεται Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας επί του παγίου και της χρήσης Internet. 
•	Στα ανωτέρω προγράμματα παρέχεται η δυνατότητα ενεργοποίησης μεταφοράς δεδομένων (sharing) εφόσον ο συνδρομητής διαθέτει και σύνδεση συμβολαίου φωνής ή Extra SIM, σύμφωνα με τους αντίστοιχους ειδικούς όρους και προϋποθέσεις .  
•	Τα δωρεάν ΜΒ για πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο, καθώς και η χρέωση μετά την κατανάλωσή τους, αφορούν χρήση εντός Ελλάδας και περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ.  
•	Κατά την περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ, η χρέωση, μετά την κατανάλωση των ορίων του παραπάνω πίνακα και μέχρι το όριο της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης, ανέρχεται σε 0,00744€/ΜΒ, για την οποία ο συνδρομητής θα ενημερώνεται και με γραπτό μήνυμα.  
•	Στα νέα προγράμματα είναι ενεργοποιημένη η υπηρεσία COSMOTE My Internet. 
•	Η ογκοχρέωση για την πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται ανά KByte, με ελάχιστη χρέωση το 1 ΚΒyte ανά σύνδεση (1 MByte = 1.024 KBytes). 
•	Σε περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής δεν εξαντλήσει την ενσωματωμένη δωρεάν μηνιαία χρήση του προγράμματός του, αυτή δεν μεταφέρεται στον επόμενο μήνα τιμολόγησης.  
•	Για το χρονικό διάστημα που μεσολαβεί από την ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης μέχρι την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του πρώτου λογαριασμού, ή, σε περίπτωση αλλαγής οικονομικού προγράμματος, από την ημερομηνία αλλαγής μέχρι την έκδοση του επόμενου λογαριασμού, το πάγιο είναι ανάλογο του χρονικού αυτού διαστήματος. Σε κάθε λογαριασμό χρεώνεται προκαταβολικά το πάγιο του επόμενου μήνα. 

Δ. Παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των ακόλουθων οικονομικών προγραμμάτων Συμβολαίου για ιδιώτες & Επαγγελματίες: «COSMOTE Mobile Internet 2,5GB, 6GB, 12GB, 25GB & 40GB». Το «COSMOTE Mobile Internet 40GB», μετονομάζεται σε «COSMOTE Mobile Internet 40GB 
ΠΑΛ». Στους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές όλων των ανωτέρω Οικονομικών Προγραμμάτων δεν επέρχεται καμία επιπλέον αλλαγή.  

Ε. Η ενσωματωμένη μηνιαία χρήση δεδομένων του προγράμματος COSMOTE Mobile Gold, αυξάνεται από 4GB σε 10GB, χωρίς αλλαγή στο πάγιό του.  Η τροποποίηση ισχύει για τους υφιστάμενους και νέους συνδρομητές του προγράμματος. Όποιες χρεώσεις έχουν τυχόν προκύψει στους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές μέχρι τις 23/9/18, δεν διαγράφονται. Όλα τα λοιπά χαρακτηριστικά του προγράμματος (μηνιαίο πάγιο κλπ.) παραμένουν ως έχουν. 

ΣΤ. Παρέχεται προσφορά με την οποία, οι ιδιώτες συνδρομητές συμβολαίου που μέχρι την 31/12/2018, πληρούν σωρευτικά τις ακόλουθες προϋποθέσεις, ήτοι: α) διατηρούν τη σύνδεσή τους σε ένα από τα οικονομικά προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile S, M, L, COSMOTE Mobile 
Family S, M, L, COSMOTE Mobile Καρτοσυμβόλαιο, COSMOTE Mobile 1500, COSMOTE Mobile Internet 4GB, 8GB, 16GB, 40GB, και β) έχουν ενεργοποιήσει και λαμβάνουν για τη σύνδεσή τους e-λογαριασμό, θα λαμβάνουν έκπτωση 1€ (συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ και Τέλους Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας) στο πάγιο της σύνδεσής τους για 24  μήνες από το χρονικό σημείο που θα πληρούνται σωρευτικά οι δύο ανωτέρω προϋποθέσεις. Στα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Family η έκπτωση 1€ θα αποδίδεται μόνο στο πάγιο του Υπεύθυνου Προγράμματος.  

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες καλέστε την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών της COSMOTE (13888 με χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ 24%, από κινητό COSMOTE) ή την Εξυπηρέτηση Εταιρικών Πελατών Σταθερής & Κινητής Ομίλου ΟΤΕ στο 13818 (χωρίς χρέωση από εταιρικό κινητό COSMOTE). Η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς τον αριθμό 13888 από άλλα δίκτυα είναι σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο του παρόχου του καλούντος. 


*Πηγή : COSMOTE*

----------

